# Windoze 7 Fail



## Blake Bowden (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.sophos.com/blogs/chetw/g/2009/11/03/windows-7-vulnerable-8-10-viruses/

Windows 7 vulnerable to 8 out of 10 viruses


----------



## luftx (Nov 5, 2009)

blake said:


> http://www.sophos.com/blogs/chetw/g/2009/11/03/windows-7-vulnerable-8-10-viruses/
> 
> Windows 7 vulnerable to 8 out of 10 viruses



GROAN!  Will they ever get it right?  That's why I converted to Macs...


----------



## JTM (Nov 5, 2009)

luftx said:


> GROAN!  Will they ever get it right?  That's why I converted to Macs...



heh, the false sense of security?  if someone wanted to, they could infect every mac in the world... it has the same security, it's just that nobody makes viruses for the mac.

either that, or i've totally bought into that myth to make myself feel better.


----------



## luftx (Nov 5, 2009)

JTM said:


> heh, the false sense of security?  if someone wanted to, they could infect every mac in the world... it has the same security, it's just that nobody makes viruses for the mac.
> 
> either that, or i've totally bought into that myth to make myself feel better.



you bought into the myth, it can be done, but it's a HECK of a lot harder.  Macs use the FreeBSD operating system for the underlying OS and mach-kernel, and the UNIX OS is very hard to write viruses for.  Trust me, I do this for a living (when I have a job)!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 5, 2009)

Mac Pro all the way!


----------



## luftx (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a Macbook Pro and a mini, and would LOVE to have a Mac Pro!


----------

